# Maine Beekeeping Classes



## Maine_Beekeeper

*Second Beginner Class offered in Cumberland County Maine*

Hello All - 
Due to the ridiculously long waiting list for Beginning Bee School in Cumberland County, the Cumberland County Extension Association will be offering a second beginning bee School.

Class will be held on the University of Southern Maine Portland Campus, Wednesday nights, March 3 -31 6pm-8:30 pm

Taught by myself and CCBA Vice President Geoff MacLean

Please contact CCEA for more information, 780-4205 or http://extension.umaine.edu/cumberland/


----------

